# New Member



## KevinD (Dec 29, 2013)

Introducing myself as a new member.  Looking forward to the people and information that is available.  This is my second forum that I have joined. My first was a GTO LS2 forum.  I know I met many new people and endless information on that forum, and I look forward to growing as a mason with this forum.


----------



## JJones (Dec 29, 2013)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Dec 29, 2013)

R u a brother or just looking for info?  Either way welcome

Jonathan Madsen, SD, Crater lake 211 A.F&A.M


----------



## KevinD (Dec 29, 2013)

Master Mason...............senior deacon


----------



## Bro Darren (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome Brother


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 29, 2013)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## brother blaine (Dec 29, 2013)

Welcome brother


----------



## KevinD (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you all for the welcome.  look forward to the site!


----------



## cog41 (Jan 1, 2014)

Greetings from the Great State of Texas!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 19, 2014)

Welcome Bro. Kevin!


----------



## vimal (Jan 20, 2014)

Welcome to the forum brother


Bro. Vimal
Lodge Rajasabai 212
India


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Jan 20, 2014)

Welcome to the boards!


----------

